# Spin System 3



## Tobi. (1. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute, da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von selbst aufgebauten Ruten habe möchte ich euch mal fragen was ihr von folgender Zusammenstellung haltet :
Rute Spin System 3
Länge: 2.70m Wurfgewicht 15-60g
Ausstattung: Fuji SIC Einbeinringe K-Serie 8+1 , Vollduplongriff, Grifflänge unten ca. 32cm, Rollenhalter Fuji DPS Softtouch, Bindung in dkl.rot/metallic rot, A-Kappe Balancekappe rot

Meint ihr die Rute eignet sich zum leichten Zanderangeln in den Strömungsberuhigten Buhnenfeldern?


----------



## Sundjäger (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Moin Tobi, habe eine Spinnsystem III auf der Raubfischmesse in MD in der Hand gehabt und denke das die Rute für dein Vorhaben funktionieren müßte. Habe eine Spinnsystem II und bin sehr zufrieden beim Zanderangeln.#c


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Hallo Tobi,

zuerst stelle ich dir die Gegenfrage. Taugt der Mercedes für das Fahren auf der Landstraße? 


Die SS3 wird als sehr hochwertiger Rutenblank bezeichnet. Damit ist nicht nur das Material gemeint, sondern auch die Eigenschaft Signale vom Köder zu empfangen. 

Mir wäre sie für das reine Fischen in der Buhne zu hart. bzw. hat zu viel WG. Für das Fischen an der Strömungskante bzw. an größeren Flüssen ist sie sehr wohl bestens geeignet.


----------



## buddah (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Mhhh schau dir mal den Fireneedle Blank an. Ist spitziger u. noch sensibler 

Finds ganz wichtig die Blanks vorher schon mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Einen Blank in der Hand zu haben sagt dem Laien absolut gar nichts aus. Da muss es schon eine fertige Rute sein, weil nach dem Aufbau hat sich die Charakteristik zum rohen Blank gewaltig geändert. Da kann man sich ganz schön täuschen.


----------



## Tobi. (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Als Köder werden Gummis von 10-12,5cm an 10-15g Köpfen gefischt


----------



## Tobi. (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Wenn jemand seine Rute loswerden möchte kann er sich gerne mal bei mir melden.


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Ich habe genau diese Rute, fische allerdings fast nur im Stillwasser.

Für 10g und schlanke Gummis finde ich sie schon unterfordert, deshalb lasse ich mir über den Winter noch eine Rute aufbauen, die zwischen 5 und 10g Kopfgewicht sensibler ist.
14g mit den genannten Gummis gehen an der SS3 aber optimal.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Servus,


hab ebenfalls ne SS3 daheim. Für deine Köder bzw. Gewichte wäre mit die nen Tick zu kräftig. Ich hab meine ganz minimal eingekürzt (auf beiden Seiten ca. 2,5-3cm) - aber viel ändert sich da am Feedback nicht. Die SS3 arbeitet optimal ab 14Gr-21Gr Köpfen.... Harter Boden ist aber immer ne Vorraussetzung um jeden Aufsetzer zu merken....


Für deine Vorhaben entweder die leichtere SS3 nehmen (5-40Gr) http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...gelgerate/Spinnruten-Blank-Spin-System-3-SS3/ oder was anderes alla Nitro oder halt die neue Fireneedle (beide bei Tackle24 zu bekommen).....


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Ich hab die SS3 bis 40g, etwas eingekürzt. Sie sollte für Deine Belange top funktionieren


----------



## drehteufel (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

@FR33 & Pratfall-Bob:

Könnt ihr bitte etwas zum Köderspektrum der leichten SS3 sagen?
Was fischt ihr damit, wie ist die Rückmeldung, wo seht ihr das Optimum bei den Jigköpfen und Gummis?
Wieviel leichter als die 60er SS3 ist sie tatsächlich, von den einsetzbaren Ködern her? Die Spitzendurchmesser der beiden Blanks sind gleich.

Danke,
Marco


----------



## RayZero (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Warum ne custom-made Rute bei der ganzen Vielfalt an Stangenruten?

Nimm es mir nicht persönlich, aber bei deiner Fragestellung usw. scheinst du bis heute nicht so viel Zeit mit der Materie Spinnfischen auf Zander verbracht zu haben. 

Ne individuell aufgebaute Rute macht erst und wenn überhaupt dann Sinn, wenn man seine Angelei komplett kennt und eine konkrete Vorstellung hat, wie die personalisierte Rute im Endeffekt arbeiten soll.

Alles andere ist reine Geldverschwendung!!!!

Du kannst dir doch auch keinen Maßanzug anfertigen lassen, in den du später nicht reinpasst ... wer macht denn sowas? Wenn du dein Geld loswerden willst, dann geb ich dir gerne meine Kontonummer oder IBAN :q ...

Also ganz im Ernst: Investier 150-200€ in Ruten a la Biomaster, Shad Jigger, Rocke und wie sie alle heißen und fang deine Zander #h


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



drehteufel schrieb:


> @FR33 & Pratfall-Bob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also: Das Größte, was ich damit mal gefischt habe, war ein 6" Bass Assassin Sea Shad mit 20g Kopf. Das war grenzwertig. 



Ich denke,  5" mit max 10 g sind das Optimum. 



Zum Thema Gewicht: Ich wollte damals die optimale Rückmeldung (in Kombination mit kurzem Vorgriff). Mein Kumpel hat sie mir aufgebaut.



Er hatte schon vorher einige Modelle (auch SS2) aufgebaut.



Diese erschien mir damals ideal.



Was soll ich sagen: Ich will nichts Anderes haben. 



An Deiner Stelle würde ich mal mit Christian Weckesser telefonieren. Er kann Dich top beraten


----------



## Bobster (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4139712&highlight=high+end#post4139712


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

ich würde hier auch mal mit Christian telefonieren. Der kennt seine Blanks am besten. Ggf auch mal bei Dieter (Tackle24) durchklingeln und sich mal beraten lassen. Bin sehr von den Fireneedle Blanks angetan. Die sind m. einfach dünner, leichter und funken mindestens genau so gut wie die SS3.  Dann ist das Finish der Needle m.M hübscher. Cross Wrapped Carbonmatten usw.


@ Ray


Das mit den Stangenruten ist schon richtig. Aber ich bin auch nur zum selbern Aufbauen gekommen, da ich auch nicht die Rute für mich gefunden hatte. Die langen Gummi-Knüppel waren mir entweder zu Kopflastig, u Straff  oder genau das Gegenteil und einfach zu lasch. Von teils mieserablem Krümmelkork an ner 200€ Rute will ich gar nicht reden. Hatte die Rute dann nen tollen Blank -  wurde ein fetter Doppelstegringsatz verbaut, der die Rute unnötig schwer und zuviel last auf die Spitze brachte---> Resultat, Blank verhunzt. Da ist man Wochenlang dabei sich Ruten zu bestellen und dann wieder retoure zu schicken wenn es nicht passt- Geht man erstmal dick in Vorleistung! 


Was einem klar sein muss - ne Custom macht man für sich und ggf für Freunde oder gute Bekannte nach deren Wünschen. Ne Custom weiter verkaufen endet oft im Disaster! 


Aber es lässt sich vorher schon was sparen. Die SS3 gibts oft als 1B Blank.... kostet dann mal eben 60-80e weniger. Dann kann es ein Fuji Alconit Ringsatz sein anstelle von Titan Sics und das waren schon die teueres Komponenten.


----------



## Tobi. (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



RayZero schrieb:


> Warum ne custom-made Rute bei der ganzen Vielfalt an Stangenruten?
> 
> Nimm es mir nicht persönlich, aber bei deiner Fragestellung usw. scheinst du bis heute nicht so viel Zeit mit der Materie Spinnfischen auf Zander verbracht zu haben.
> 
> ...




 Was hat das mit "keine Ahnung von der Zanderfischerei" zu tun|kopfkrat Ich möchte mir die Rute auch überhaupt nicht anfertigen lassen, weil sie schon so zum Verkauf steht. Ich wollt einfach nur wissen ob die Rute sich dafür eignet, weil ich noch nie die Gelegenheit hatte die Rute mal in die Hand zu nehmen und somit auf eure Erfahrung vertrauen muss. Achso an Stangenruten hatte bzw. habe ich folgende: Hearty Rise Predator MH, Hearty Rise Night Attack 892MH, Hearty Rise Pro Force 812m, Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 802 und die Shimano Yasei Aspius.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Ich wusste ich kenn den Katalogtext. Du meinst sicher die Rute hier direkt von Christian:


http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...nnruten-Musterrute-Spin-System-3--60g--RSS57/


Wie gesagt für Vorhaben zu kräftig. Du bräuchtest die leichtere Version davon. Mal davon angesehen, dass mir die Rute optisch fast schon einfach ist, finde ich die zu teuer. Dann sind zwar K-Guides verbaut... aber es wurde verpasst ein modernes Ringkonzept (NGC oder KR-Konzept) zu verbauen....


----------



## Tobi. (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Ich hab nur die Befürchtung, dass die Rute bis 40g etwas zu schwach sein wird. Ein Anderer hier im Thread schreibt das die Rute mit 5-10g optimal zu fischen ist, bei mir kommen aber meistens 10-14g dran. Deswegen bin ich jetzt ein wenig verwirrt.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Das ist immer ne persönliche Gefühlssache. Ich hab natürlich meine SS3 schon mit 10Gr Jigs + 4-5" Ködern gefischt. Das geht (!) auch mal. Aber ist m.M bereits unter dem optimalen Bereich. Um den Bereich aus meiner Sicht zu beschreiben würde ich sagen, dass die SS3  -60Gr bei Köpfen von 14-21Gr und nicht all zu fetten Gummis (also keine Kopyto klassics) am besten performt. 


Gerade für den Bereich 10-14Gr hab ich mir was anderes aufgebaut. Und es wahr die richtige Wahl.


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Gerade für den Bereich 10-14Gr hab ich mir was anderes aufgebaut. Und es wahr die richtige Wahl.



Was hast Du Dir dafür aufgebaut?


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Schwer zu sagen, denn es war ein Musterblank von Tackle24. Quasi ein Blank der als neues Muster vom Hersteller kam - aber es nicht in Serie bzw. ins Sortiment von Dieter geschafft hat. Mir hatte der gut gefallen und ich hab den vor Ort gleich mitgenommen. 


Im Endeffekt würde ich das WG so auf 15-35gr schieben. Optimal also irgendwas in der Mitte. 


Hier kann man die sehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494&page=137


Vom Blank her ähnlich "geriffelt" wie die SS3 und SS2.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Tobi. schrieb:


> Hearty Rise Predator MH, Hearty Rise Night Attack 892MH, Hearty Rise Pro Force 812m, Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 802 und die Shimano Yasei Aspius.


Das ist doch gar nicht schlecht ... so von wegen Unterstellung Anfänger oder so 

Welche Aspius ist es denn, erste oder AX und welche Stärke? oder die Rote Pseudo-Aspius?
Die angefragte SS3 ist je nach Spitzenabschnitt und Type Aspius gar nicht so weit weg davon.


----------



## Tobi. (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Die erste Aspius mit 7-28g, also die Weiße. Hab ich mir vor ca. 3 Jahren gekauft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Die Aspius N ähnelt der SS3-60 von den Maßen schon sehr stark, die Spitze Aspius N ist aber dicker nach vorne, 2,4mm im Tip, und hat mehr Power u. Härte (egal was da draufsteht ).
SS3-60 ist sehr viel feiner vorne und das Spitzenteil leichter. Allerdings werden viele Blanks von CMW u.a. vorne beschnitten, bis auf 2,60m runter und werden damit wieder härter. An eine Aspius erste weiße N oder die aktuelle H kommen sie i.d.R. aber nicht ran, außer man macht den feinen Teil vorne weg.
Falls Dir das was hilft, sie sich vorzustellen, für kleinere Köder ist das eine super Rute und die Leichtigkeit der Spitze und geringe Kopflast sind inzwischen legendär. Fr33 und drehteufel fischen die seit längerer Zeit entprechend fein.

Als direkte Alternative zur SS3-60 u.ä. steht noch die leichtere Aspius MH zur Auswahl, eine tolle Paarung mit der N oder H Aspius.


----------



## drehteufel (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fr33 und drehteufel fischen die seit längerer Zeit entprechend fein.
> 
> Als direkte Alternative zur SS3-60 u.ä. steht noch die leichtere Aspius MH zur Auswahl, eine tolle Paarung mit der N oder H Aspius.



Hallo Det,
das ist richtig. Allerdings ist sie mir für Kopfgewichte<=10g mittlerweile zu "unsensibel" und ich suche deshalb nach einer Ergänzung für die leichteren Köpfe von 5-10g.
Bin dafür bei meiner Blanksuche mittlerweile bei solchen Kandidaten wie Fishing Art Blaas XF oder Matagi T. Russel Super Eight hängen geblieben, die in den entsprechenden Foren meist sehr positiv gesehen werden. Allerdings reden wir hier von Blankpreisen von ca. 150€, was mich als Blindkauf schon wieder etwas abschreckt, die berühmt-berüchtigte Katze im Sack. #d

Vielleicht ist das aber einfach nur das immer wiederkehrende Verlangen nach etwas Neuem, es könnte ja vielleicht noch mehr gehen...#h


----------



## Tobi. (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Aspius N ähnelt der SS3-60 von den Maßen schon sehr stark, die Spitze Aspius N ist aber dicker nach vorne, 2,4mm im Tip, und hat mehr Power u. Härte (egal was da draufsteht ).
> SS3-60 ist sehr viel feiner vorne und das Spitzenteil leichter. Allerdings werden viele Blanks von CMW u.a. vorne beschnitten, bis auf 2,60m runter und werden damit wieder härter. An eine Aspius erste weiße N oder die aktuelle H kommen sie i.d.R. aber nicht ran, außer man macht den feinen Teil vorne weg.
> Falls Dir das was hilft, sie sich vorzustellen, für kleinere Köder ist das eine super Rute und die Leichtigkeit der Spitze und geringe Kopflast sind inzwischen legendär. Fr33 und drehteufel fischen die seit längerer Zeit entprechend fein.
> 
> Als direkte Alternative zur SS3-60 u.ä. steht noch die leichtere Aspius MH zur Auswahl, eine tolle Paarung mit der N oder H Aspius.



Deiner Beachreibung nach würde mir dann die SS3 bis 60g reichen, viel schwächer sollte sie auf keinen Fall sein. Ich bin damit ja zum Großteil am Rhein unterwegs


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Allerdings ist sie mir für Kopfgewichte<=10g mittlerweile zu "unsensibel" und ich suche deshalb nach einer Ergänzung für die leichteren Köpfe von 5-10g.


Mein Tip wäre nach den leichteren Shim. Biomaster 8'1" (oder 9'1") zu schauen. Ich nahm im Sommer dafür die Biomaster 8'1" MH und hab nur die Länge, ist ein echt geiler Stock für moderat Geld, schätze ich in der Liga ganz oben ein, kann auch bei den 500€ Stöcken mithalten, und ich nähme im Kontrastvergleich Blanks nicht eine SS3. 
Einzig der Griff ist fraglich - wie immer bei Fertigrute, kann man ja umbauen und ist nicht soviel Material drauf. 



			
				drehteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings reden wir hier von Blankpreisen von ca. 150€, was mich als Blindkauf schon wieder etwas abschreckt, die berühmt-berüchtigte Katze im Sack. #d


Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn Du nicht die Chance hast genau so eine Rute irgendwo probe zu fischen, ist die Chance auf einen Reinfall und spätere €-Verluste riesengroß. Schließlich befindet man sich auf extremen Niveau und sucht das letzte Quentchen, wenn das normalgute Blankmaterial nicht mehr befriedigt. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Tobi. schrieb:


> Deiner Beachreibung nach würde mir dann die SS3 bis 60g reichen, viel schwächer sollte sie auf keinen Fall sein. Ich bin damit ja zum Großteil am Rhein unterwegs


Dann dürfte sie Dir auch passen, Spitze cm weise kürzen kann man auch immer noch. Zum Preis gilt das von Fr33 oben gesagte, aber ein Orginal made by CMW ist eben auch ein Stück Luxus. 
Das obige gilt aber auch hier: Vorher fischend ausprobieren ist besser als hinterher enttäuscht wieder zu verkaufen, auf dem extremen Anspruchsniveau passiert das zu leicht.

Wenn du als Schon-Fertigprodukt mit Rückgabemöglichkeit kaufen kannst, ist das der offene Weg.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich wusste ich kenn den Katalogtext. Du meinst sicher die Rute hier direkt von Christian:
> http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...nnruten-Musterrute-Spin-System-3--60g--RSS57/


Könnte das nicht die Musterrute sein, die beim Birger zum großen Zanderrutencheck da war? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWJ4-wQAZl0


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Hier muss ich mich nochmal einklinken. Ich hab ja ne ganz leicht eingekürzte SS3 - 60Gr. Mir bereitet allerdings weiterhin das WG Probleme, dass Tobi damit abdecken will. Unter 10gr + Trailer macht das gar keinen Sinn. Ab 10gr + Trailer geht's so langsam los. Das hab ich nämlich schon im Stillwasser gefischt... ist aber nicht optimal. Wenn dann kein sehr harter Grund und perfekte Bedingungen sind, spürt man das Aufsetzten eig nur per Erschlaffen der Schnur... quasi gar nicht. AB 14Gr merkt man eig dass beim Absinken des Gummis die Spitze leicht gespannt wird und auf Auftreffen beim Jig am Boden entspannt die sich leicht. Das ist es, was man als Angler dann als "Aufsetzen" merkt. Die Ruckartige Entlastung des Blankes. 

Wie gesagt ich bin der Meinung mal sollte anders vorgehen. Ggf. ne schwächere Nitro oder SS3 nehmen und dann ggf die Spitze leicht einkürzen bzw. auch den Butt, damit es nicht ganz so schlimm mit der Teilung aussieht. Am Butt 3-5cm wegnehmen macht so gut wie nix aus. An der Spitze schon.... 

Ich fische meine SS3 gerne.... aber erst ab 14Gr + normale Gummis. Max dicke Gummis um die 15cm +10gr auf Hecht würde ich noch machen. 

Um mal ne Vorstellung der Proportionen zu bekommen, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner SS3 (war damals die 3. Rute überhaupt die ich je gebaut habe):


----------



## Alex.k (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Was heißt eigentlich Musterrute bei CMW?


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Könnte das nicht die Musterrute sein, die beim Birger zum großen Zanderrutencheck da war?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWJ4-wQAZl0



Ich glaub das ist se


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich Musterrute bei CMW?



Ist quasi ein Aufgebauter Blank von Christian als Art "Vorführmodell". Den du kannst dir von Christian auch eine Aufbauen lassen. Von 300€ bis 700€ usw... :m


----------



## Alex.k (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

@Fr33
Danke. Diese gefällt mir, aber der Preis. 

Die Fotos hätte ich noch kleiner gemacht, damit auch die Pixel sichtbar sind.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

ich weiss nicht was du meinst - bei mir werden die Bilder angezeigt und man kann die volle Auflösung sehen, wenn man drauf klickt


----------



## Alex.k (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht was du meinst - bei mir werden die Bilder angezeigt und man kann die volle Auflösung sehen, wenn man drauf klickt


Von großen Bildern kann man hier nicht sprechen: 320x62. |bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja ne ganz leicht eingekürzte SS3 - 60Gr.


Die Crux: Die Spitze wird ja gleich merklich härter so und ist nicht mehr so 1:1 vergleichbar. Wobei die Blanks ab Werk und Händler auch noch in der Länge und Tipdurchmesser schwanken.

Z.B. habe ich vorm Sommerurlaub bei einigen XFast "Weichspitzen" aus dem Oberklasseregal 2cm vorne weggenommen, und voila, das macht ein ganz anderes Gefühl und Stimmigkeit.



			
				Fr33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann kein sehr harter Grund und perfekte Bedingungen sind, spürt man das Aufsetzten eig nur per Erschlaffen der Schnur... quasi gar nicht. AB 14Gr merkt man eig dass beim Absinken des Gummis die Spitze leicht gespannt wird und auf Auftreffen beim Jig am Boden entspannt die sich leicht.


Das bist Du schon im Bereich des individuellen Empfindens, und hoher Emotionalität. Und den tausend Threads und Fragen nach der optimalen Zandergufierrute und dem Tock usw. usw.
Wenn ich so bedenke, was zwei Leute am Wasser direkt nebeneinander, die abwechselnd *dieselbe* Rute fischen und dann dazu ihre Meinung ausdrücken, so verzapfen ... :q :q


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

@ Nordlicht

Ich hab nur 2,5cm oben und 2,5cm unten am Butt von der SS3 genommen. Also nicht sooo viel. Aber dennoch ist klar - jeder beschreibt die Rute bzw. den Blank anders. Selbst ein anderes Ringschema kann das eigene Befinden 2 identischer Blanks verändern. Ist schwierig... und wenn aufbauen lassen würde für mich nicht in Frage kommen.....einfach zu teuer - auch wenn Christian echt gute Arbeit leistet....

PS: Kann noch jmd die Bilder nicht sehen? Bei mir werden die ohne weiteres angezeigt.... ?!

Testet mal ob ihr das Manuell in den Browser einfügen könnt:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/2jrq184ldw6xg3.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/a2buyrwfvse5b8.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/pzfetd7c8mlyri.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Spin System 3*

Die Forumanzeige kürzt die URL in der Standardansicht ab, aber mit zitieren kann man in lang sehen und manuell übertragen.


----------

